
OpenLTE: An open source 3GPP LTE implementation - sinak
https://sourceforge.net/projects/openlte/
======
rsync
Fascinating that someone is clueful enough to write an open source 3GPP LTE
implementation ... yet clueless enough to host it on sourceforge.

~~~
turbohedgehog
Just FYI:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4n3e1s/the_state_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4n3e1s/the_state_of_sourceforge_since_its_acquisition_in/)

~~~
deelowe
Huh. Didn't know this. Thanks!

~~~
djsumdog
I did read that and I think it was posted here too, but a lot of the comments
were on the line of "that's commendable, but the name is already tarnished."

Shame really.

~~~
int_19h
They did a pretty good job on Slashdot so far, and I think the community
response has been rather positive. Hopefully they can turn SF around, as well.
GitHub is great, but it's good to have competition to avoid monocultures.

~~~
djsumdog
Oh wait, they bought Slashdot too? I thought that was still owned by Dice.

~~~
int_19h
They bought the whole enchilada.

[https://meta.slashdot.org/story/16/01/29/0247219/slashdot-
an...](https://meta.slashdot.org/story/16/01/29/0247219/slashdot-and-
sourceforge-sold-now-under-new-management)

------
tlack
Anyone working on any "ad hoc GSM/LTE" startups, or developed any business
models around them? This technology is very interesting but I'm puzzled about
what I would use it for.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Interestingly enough, there are places without any cell phone coverage where
being able to enable a small cell site would provide communications. There are
also many disaster scenarios where it would be helpful to have such a
capability.

~~~
DasIch
In how many places would this be legal though?

~~~
wiml
It's possible to get permits for temporary operation. People have done this at
hacker conferences and at Burning Man for example.

~~~
walrus
The Burning Man GSM base station writeup was a fun read:
[http://openbts.sourceforge.net/FieldTest/](http://openbts.sourceforge.net/FieldTest/)

------
MichailP
Does anybody know some nice software radio materials? In form of lectures or
lab exercises? I was always wondering about background of people which make
feats like this. I have a degree in EE, oriented toward telecommunications but
would not be able to produce something similar.

~~~
DmitryKlyuykov
Please have a look at our “Journey to GSM” series of articles. Our goal here
is to introduce and demystify GSM and Software Defined Radio (SDR)
technologies. There are only only two parts available so far, but more will
come shortly. I’m the author and would be very much appreciate your feedback.

Here's the link to the first part: [http://umtrx.org/journey-to-gsm-
part-1-introduction/](http://umtrx.org/journey-to-gsm-part-1-introduction/)

~~~
MichailP
Excelent tutorials please continue the good work. I like the fact that there
is schematics freely available for UmTRX.

------
vvanders
Maybe a dumb question but I don't see any mention of frequencies/power they
use to test in the wiki.

I'm a little fuzzy on cell bands but I thought they were all restricted(lots
of ham gear has cell bands explicitly locked out).

~~~
MrRadar
LTE in the unlicensed 5 GHz spectrum is coming soon (since the cell companies
somehow only just realized that even if it's not pristine spectrum they also
don't need to pay billions of dollars to access it) so there will actually be
a legal way to use this in the future.

~~~
jeff_marshall
Any details on handset availability (even rumors)? I'd love to get my hands on
a phone with an LTE transceiver that can operate in this spectrum range having
an unlocked bootloader on the application processor.

Setting up a base station at elk camp and being able to use a regular cell
phone instead of a dedicated amatuer or FRS/GMRS transceiver would be very
cool.

~~~
MrRadar
Sorry, I don't know when this stuff is coming. In the mean time you could just
use a wifi network with a SIP server for voice calls.

------
adynatos
If anyone's interested in UE side, I recommend srsUE as a more functional open
source implementation of LTE stack. There's also Open Air Interface, which has
both Ue and eNB, but is less stable.

------
dperfect
Are there any legal uses for this (in developed countries) - at least for
someone who isn't a major telco?

~~~
jpm_sd
In a controlled environment (shielded enclosures), sure. But no broadcasting!

~~~
ubercow
What's the easiest way to setup a shielded enclosure for hacking on something
like this with an SDR?

~~~
colechristensen
It sounds like a bad response, but if you don't know, you shouldn't be trying.
The risks and penalties for screwing up can be enormous and it's not something
to take lightly.

~~~
madez
I think your answer does not only sound bad.

Climbing and diving are easily lethal if you don't command your equipment
appropriately. Would you recommend someone interested in practicing them to
not even try?

Nonetheless, the point you make is important. Having said that, giving advise
on how to avoid the dangers is what I think to be optimal.

------
st3fan
Nooooooo why on SourceForge :-(

~~~
CamperBob2
Fortunately it's a .tar.gz rather than an executable, so the amount of harm
SourceForge can do is limited.

~~~
phjesusthatguy3
Sourceforge's new owners claim[0] they stopped doing that stuff. I haven't
checked to see if it's true but I know it's been discussed on HN before.

[0][https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-
fut...](https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-future-
plans/)

